# 6 Volt Batteries For RV



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Does anyone run 6 volt batteries over 12 volt? I have heard that 2 deep cycle golf cart batteries will out perform and last longer than even (2) 12 volt batteries. Based off the fact that golf cart batteries are true deep cycle 6 volt.

I could see a major advantage for this if you do a lot of dry camping because it would likely give you much longer battery life. The process was to replace the single battery box with a dual battery box with 6 volts. Connect the positive terminal on one battery to the negative terminal on the other and then connect the trailer cables to the other two terminals, positive to positive and negative to negative. 

Thoughts on this? Tried it?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I've heard that also, but haven't tried it.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I was hoping that some others had chimed in on this. I'm presently getting ready to replace my batteries (2 12 volts) and reading elsewhere, I've seen what you have seen - that two 6 volts in series will outlast 2 (or even 3) 12 volts in parallel. Also, a bad battery in parallel can drain a good battery.

I'm working on building some solar panels - I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## dt (Mar 30, 2009)

happiestcamper said:


> I was hoping that some others had chimed in on this. I'm presently getting ready to replace my batteries (2 12 volts) and reading elsewhere, I've seen what you have seen - that two 6 volts in series will outlast 2 (or even 3) 12 volts in parallel. Also, a bad battery in parallel can drain a good battery.
> 
> I'm working on building some solar panels - I'll let you know how that goes.


Hi,
I just completed this mod this weekend. I replaced my 12 volt with two 6 volt Trojan T-105's.Going camping tomorrow to see how long they will last.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

This is too funny - I just put two Super Sports in mine - will see next week how they do. I opted for some sealed ones so I won't have to mess with filling them.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

A good reference to read is the 12 volt side of life both part 1 and 2. For those that don't have the time to read this reference, here is the excerpt on the traditional 12 volt versus the golf cart batteries.

Ruide
_______________________________________________________________________

A lot of RVers have switched from the "standard" group 24 or 27 12 volt batteries to the larger 6 volt golf cart batteries. If you have room for at least 2 of them, they are a good choice. They are true deep cycle batteries and will last a lot longer than most common 12 volt batteries in your RV. They are physically larger, so you must measure carefully before buying them, but I recommend you use them if you can. I have a set of Trojan Golf cart batteries that are going on 5 years old and they still have almost all of their original capacity. They are priced about the same as (or a bit lower than) the common 12 volt deep cycle battery. Golf cart batteries have a higher capacity than group 24 and 27 batteries... a pair of group 24 12 volt batteries only provide 140-170 amp/hours of capacity, where a pair of golf cart batteries provide 180-220 amp/hours. There are other deep cycle batteries available, such as the L-16 and AGM types, that are extensively used in large solar and alternate energy systems, but their physical size and added expense make them a less attractive choice for the average RVer.


----------

